
Will Apple Kill The MP3 Tomorrow? - ssclafani
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/11/15/will-apple-kill-the-mp3-tomorrow/
======
jon_hendry
No. Because people go offline and/or have expensive data plans, and/or sketchy
wifi, and/or don't want to waste battery streaming.

------
michael_dorfman
What becomes of the iPod under this scenario? Has anyone thought that through?

